
Designing Great Feedback Loops - iProject
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2013/02/15/designing-great-feedback-loops/
======
lutusp
Yes, let's use some impressive-sounding engineering terms when describing a
process that (a) has no connection with either engineering or science, and (b)
can't be either quantified or falsified.

Once a social scientist discovers he can't apply real quantitative science to
a human process, it seems an overwhelming temptation to use just the words and
leave it at that.

